

Developer’s RegEx Survival Guide - d4vlx
http://blog.smartbear.com/development/the-developers-regex-survival-guide-15-rules-for-making-sense-of-regular-expressions/

======
cpncrunch
One weird regex issue I ran into recently: in php you need to use 4
backslashes to match a backslash in preg_match.

~~~
petdance
Learn this one weird trick to match a backslash!

